# Fishfinder



## gajet31 (Dec 29, 2010)

I had a bad experience with a transducer and a rock today. I posted the full story in the electronics sections. I was hoping some of my jet folks would have some ideas. 
Thanks


----------



## reccrew (Dec 29, 2010)

gajet31,
I have had some success with a flip up mount that I keep wedged completley up with a small piece of foam rubber block and out of the way unless I'm:
1. fishing a lake
2. In a river within a deep pool or long run looking for structure and depth drops. 
Otherwise when running the river, I see little use for a depth/fishfinder, you're simply in too shallow of water and you need to be watching it and not the depthfinder; heck by time you see it you're already well past it. 
I've drug gravel bottoms in strong current too many times to put a transducer on a trolling motor; I'd be buying one a week. I did see a guy with a transducer on a plastic pvc pipe clamped to the side of his jet rig that he could raise or lower at-will but didn't check out the design too closely; however seems like a good idea!


----------



## optaylor823 (Jan 2, 2011)

On my Snyder the transducer is mounted to a piece of aluminum that you can slide up and down. I will try to get you some pics in the next few days.


----------



## fender66 (Jan 4, 2011)

I'd personally like to see pics of all these setups as very soon, I'm going to be mounting a new unit to my boat.


----------

